# Am I Overfeeding on Snacks?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's hard to say without knowing the calorific value of what you are feeding. How old is she? Is she the correct weight for her size? Is she gaining weight, losing weight, staying steady? Would she be just as happy with some of her kibble held back for snacks and treats?

It is very easy to overfeed small dogs - I have to watch that I don't overdo the treats to my two toys. When I worked out their daily calorie allowance I allocated around 20% for healthy treats - and I weigh them regularly so that I am aware if the ounces are beginning to creep on and I can cut back a little on food and increase the time out walking. Every dog is different - her weight and condition are your best guide!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think every dog is different when it comes to weight gain...with that said I am guilty of overfeeding by letting Molly share whatever I'm eating and consequently letting her get 'pudgy' ! This was in addition to her food and snacks! I've cut back drastically and she has dropped the excessive weight but I have to watch it now cuz she is like many humans .....she just looks at food and gets fat!!!LOL!
Molly is a small mini and weighs 12.5lbs I feed her the same amount you feed your toy, 1/2 cup (consisting of 1/4cup canned, dehydrated, or a raw chicken leg and 1/4 cup kibble)daily and for training treats we use dehydrated lung bits or Cloud Star Itty Bitty Buddy Bisquits as these are her 'high value' treats she will work for! 
Rule of thumb............if your dog has lost her 'waist' and is looking 'barrel shaped' she's too fat!!!! Hope this helped a little bit!!!

P.S.
Molly also has a 'chewie' available to her at all times like a trachea or a buffalo ear, or a bully stick.......one of these usually last her a couple of days!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My toy is a bit smaller than yours, she weighs 4 pounds. When I was feeding her twice a day she was given 1/6 cup twice a day for a total of 1/3 cup a day. Not many treats at all. She is now free fed but eats very little. She is not too thin and not too fat and is very active.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My toy is around 8lbs and almost 12 inches. I also was curious and recently posted in another thread and still I am not sure so I will follow this thread.
My vet said it was a ok to give her a half a cup of kibble twice a day. She used to get a 1/4 twice a day, but seemed hungry.

The past two days I gave her a little less than a half a cup twice daily.

Does yours poop a lot? Zoe poops when she wakes ,after both meals ,and at least one to two more times.
I know puppies poop often, but I thought maybe she is eating too much. I have no idea.
Is yours a pup?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

As long as you're feeding healthy food, which by they way you MAY want to google dog food ratings and choose a 4 or 5-star dog food, I would go by if your dog is the appropriate weight. My two are extremely active so they eat a lot. Even though they're standard poodles, I think it still applies. How much exercise they get makes a big difference.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One thing I did find with my two is how sudden the tipping point from growing puppy to overweight adult can be - I needed to cut back the amount of food they got quite significantly when they stopped growing at around 10 months.


----------

